# elong gills flare outward?...



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

my elongs gills seem to flare outward about a milimeter at the end edges of the gills.... is this normal or a disease? is there anything i can do to help it?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

anybdy ever seen this or know what it is>?


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Sounds like a gill curl.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

camotekid said:


> Sounds like a gill curl.


 is this bad?


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

I've seen my previously owned caribas do this when they were showing agression. Is his gills outward constantly, or just when he is showing agression towards you?


----------



## adamc07 (Oct 23, 2003)

My solitary 7" rbp has the same thing, need your help guys.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

all the time, it looks exactly like the GILL CURL that are in pics, but its not up to the hard part yet, its on the edge, so i guess i have to have pristine water conditions and do water changes right?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

my water parameters are fine though....


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Gill curl, from what I hear can be caused by poor water conditions, or, "just something that happens". I doubt it will get any worse than it is now if your water is in check. I don't think it's reversible.

Moved to disease, parasite and injury


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

k thnx, sorry i didnt know if it was a disease or something else in the beginning.

so it wont get any better? as in looking normal?


----------

